# Schilleriana 09 previews.



## Rick (Feb 15, 2009)

This year looks to be quite a show. 5 spikes, 2 with keikis with 2 spikes each. I counted 113 un-open buds today. I can't wait to see the whole mess in bloom!

Up close of a small spike with open blooms and one of its flowers







A pic of the spikes and buds. The spikes are 3' to 4' long, so its hard to get the mother plant in the same view.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy...!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2009)

going to be a super, super display Rick!!!! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 15, 2009)

crazy!!!


----------



## dan_t (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm with Eric on this one...!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 15, 2009)

Yow! That's amazing! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 15, 2009)

:clap::clap:OUT OF THIS WORLD! :drool: :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

That is very nice! Good growing!


Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow!!! Great display, Rick..


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope you have a show or judging center to take it to!


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 16, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I hope you have a show or judging center to take it to!



I'm not sure if I'll be able to get it out of the GH without breaking it up


----------



## Gilda (Feb 16, 2009)

:drool::drool: Beautiful ! Be sure and post again when they are all open !! What a show !:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 16, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I hope you have a show or judging center to take it to!





Rick said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be able to get it out of the GH without breaking it up



That's easy! -



Next meeting/judging at Rick's place!


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> That's easy! -
> 
> 
> 
> Next meeting/judging at Rick's place!



That would be fun except our house is torn up for kitchen/bathroom renovations and my wife would go nuts!!

For a reality check though, the flowers themselves do not have good enough form for a quality award, but I think the plant could be in the running for a cultural award.


----------



## Elena (Feb 16, 2009)

Fabulous plant! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2009)

wow. very nice! would you be willing to try and place some lindenii pollen on one of your flowers? i've been trying to remake primary hybrid phal Baguio with no success so far. i've got two flowers left, but the plant isn't in super shape


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the spectacular show they will create...!!! WOW


----------



## Wendy (Feb 20, 2009)

Spectacular!!!!! I look forward to seeing photos of all the flowers open. I agree on the cultural award....too bad you can't get it to a judging. :clap::clap::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2009)

Rick,
What is your growing space made of? PVC and a form of plastic rap? Is this your main area?


----------



## Corbin (Feb 27, 2009)

Great growing.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2009)

*update*

There's still about a dozen buds unopened yet, but it's looking good (especially with my wife, Robin in the middle of it for scale).

I still couldn't get the whole plant in the frame The mother plant is just below her left shoulder. Above and to her right are keikis.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Rick,
> What is your growing space made of? PVC and a form of plastic rap? Is this your main area?



It's an 8X14 PVC frame GH. It was made for a plastic liner, but I switched to the double wall polycarbonate sheeting for the roof. The walls are still plastic sheet. The shade cloth on the roof has shifted around a bit too.

This is my main space. I have a small case (3X3X1) in the house too.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 28, 2009)

Inceredible show!!!! And huge!!!! Congrats...:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2009)

That is amazing. And I thought mine was doing well with 5 branches.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, most impressive and lots of friendly faces ! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Tremendous, can you ship it to me since I'm starting to grow some phal species?


----------



## Elena (Mar 1, 2009)

Fabulous, wow!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 2, 2009)

> Tremendous, can you ship it to me since I'm starting to grow some phal species?



Well, only is Eric wishes to pay $XXXXX for it..


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 2, 2009)

Impressive!! Pretty wife too!


Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2009)

:drool: OUTSTANDING!!!! Fantastic job! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2009)

Paphioboy, maybe hell trade it for my album hangianum and jackiis!


----------

